# Retiring Single in Spain



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

I'm contemplating retiring in Spain. From what I've read, one can live very inexpensively in Spain. Would it be reasonable to budget $US 25,000 to rent and live well in Valencia?

Another key question, how likely would it be for me to meet a single woman my age (60) that would be interested in a long-term relationship? 

I'm planning coming over to Spain the next month, is there any meet-up groups, running/jogging groups that I could connect with before I arrive?

Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats around €22000 a year so not really a lot of money, Spain is not that cheap anymore.

First you need to get your retirement visa sorted out, you will need to pay for private health care, rent, utilities, food, transport, phone, internet et al.

A lot of Spanish families live on less than your budget but it all depends upon the lifestyle you want as to what your budget will give you.

You could do it I guess but it would be tight. American forum members will be along shortly I'm sure and will be in a better position to give solid advice.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

How much have you budgeted to spend on your 60 year old girlfriend?


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

I guess I forgot to mention, I want to meet a "wealthy", single woman. At that point, I won't worry about budgets, I'll just need to bone up on pool maintenance 

My assumption is life would get cheaper once if we lived together. My budget estimate would be for the years before (if ever) i met someone.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gordyvr said:


> I guess I forgot to mention, I want to meet a "wealthy", single woman.


They might all be looking for a toyboy.


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

That was my implied joke, but I am looking to meet someone to be in a serious relationship. (If she happens to be wealthy - I'm okay with that.)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Hmmm, a 60 year old toyboy? She'd have to be wealthy but blind.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Hmmm, a 60 year old toyboy? She'd have to be wealthy but blind.


What if the wealthy lady in question were, say, 85? Then a sixty-year-old might seem like a spring chicken!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Can you post a recent photo?
Not interested, already spoken for, but curious.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gordyvr said:


> I'm contemplating retiring in Spain. From what I've read, one can live very inexpensively in Spain. Would it be reasonable to budget $US 25,000 to rent and live well in Valencia?
> 
> Another key question, how likely would it be for me to meet a single woman my age (60) that would be interested in a long-term relationship?
> 
> ...


Do you mean Valencia city? That would be more expensive than almost any town in the province or comunidad.

I live in the comunidad, in an expensive town on the coast. Just 15 to 20 minutes in any direction & you can live more cheaply.

Your budget is do-able - but check out visa requirements before you go any further.

This gives a monthly income requirement of 2130.04€ in order to secure a non-lucrative/retirement visa.
So that's 25,560€ a year.
At the current exchange rate you come up short.Requirements to apply for a non-lucrative residence visa


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Feeling like a luddite I can't find where you add a photo to my Profile.

But more importantly, how easy is it to meet single women in Valencia?


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Very helpful - thank you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, judging by the Adult Relaxation pages in the English speaking press, I'd say it's very easy,..at a price.

But meeting women in Spain can't be any different from meeting them in the U.S., the U.K. or anywhere in the world, can it?


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

What about the language, are you multi-lingual or just looking for someone who speaks Canadian?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If the OP's main objective is to find women, I'd advise the Czech Republic, Russia, anywhere in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't get me started about being single!!!!

I remember in my early 20s going into Tesco and buying a frozen chicken dinner for one, frozen beef dinner for one and frozen fish dinner for one

Brought them to the till and the girl at the resgister took a look at my purchases, then looked at me and said " I bet you're single "

" Ah" I replied " you reckon that because of what I've bought?"

"No" she answered, " it's because you're an ugly barsteward!!!!!"


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> What about the language, are you multi-lingual or just looking for someone who speaks Canadian?


I'll try to refine my questions further, I'm unilingual, so I'm looking to find one Canadian speaking woman (or american or english speaker - that's fine to). 

The real question do most expats come down as couples or do single Canadian speaking women retire in Valencia?


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> If the OP's main objective is to find women, I'd advise the Czech Republic, Russia, anywhere in Eastern Europe.


I'm trying to determine if there are many single, educated, english speaking women in their late 50's early 60's in Valencia - or are all of women around that age retire in Valencia with their partners.


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, judging by the Adult Relaxation pages in the English speaking press, I'd say it's very easy,..at a price.
> 
> But meeting women in Spain can't be any different from meeting them in the U.S., the U.K. or anywhere in the world, can it?


It's different, because the pool of women is (I'm assuming) much smaller. For example: 
A single, unilingual, Spanish woman immigrating to Vancouver, Canada might have a bit of a challenge meeting a unilingual Spanish man.

Given the answers I'm getting, I'm assuming it isn't easy as most people my age retire to Valencia with their partner. They don't go there as a single person.

Correct?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people might retire as couples, though I know several women who have come out on their own, several relatively merry widows, and a couple more who stayed after their partners decided they didn't like it and went back to the UK. Unfortunately I'm the other side of the country so I can't introduce you...


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

So now you say you're looking for an educated woman. That's thrown a Spaniard in the works.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> If the OP's main objective is to find women, I'd advise the Czech Republic, Russia, anywhere in Eastern Europe.


Thailand would be better, his dollars would go further and has lots of woman who would love him plenty long time


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Gordyvr said:


> I'll try to refine my questions further, I'm unilingual, so I'm looking to find one Canadian speaking woman (or american or english speaker - that's fine to).


Maybe you'll be lucky and find a Canadian-speaking Spanish woman!


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Most people might retire as couples, though I know several women who have come out on their own, several relatively merry widows, and a couple more who stayed after their partners decided they didn't like it and went back to the UK. Unfortunately I'm the other side of the country so I can't introduce you...


Thank you for your considered response. Of all the posts, yours was the only one that answered the question about meeting english speaking single women in Spain. 

Wasn't the answer I was hoping for but very helpful indeed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I know quite a few English speaking late 50s to early 70s women - single, divorced or widowed. Most are members of the local U3A. Mostly Brits, and a few Americans & Canadians. 

They seem to have a great time - I'm jealous that I can't join because I still work  

None seem to be looking for a 'relationship' as such, but perhaps if the right man crossed their path........


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Gordyvr said:


> Thank you for your considered response. Of all the posts, yours was the only one that answered the question about meeting english speaking single women in Spain.
> 
> Wasn't the answer I was hoping for but very helpful indeed.


I'm not sure if you're looking at Valencia city or the surrounding area. The city has fewer expats than some of the towns in the region and I would guess they'll be younger too. Elsewhere you'll find towns with many expats from the UK and other countries.

I'm in Javea and the single 50+ guys I know complain constantly about the lack of opportunity to meet single women. 

I would think you'll find it harder to meet a potential partner out here, but not impossible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> I'm not sure if you're looking at Valencia city or the surrounding area. The city has fewer expats than some of the towns in the region and I would guess they'll be younger too. Elsewhere you'll find towns with many expats from the UK and other countries.
> 
> I'm in Javea and the single 50+ guys I know complain constantly about the lack of opportunity to meet single women.
> 
> I would think you'll find it harder to meet a potential partner out here, but not impossible.


lol - as I just posted, there are lots of single 50 plus single women here, of various nationalities - lots of Spanish btw, some of whom speak English. Most of us complain that there aren't any men that we'd actually be interested in!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know quite a few single English or English speaking women who have settled here.
Not one of them came with the sole and express purpose of looking for a man, or a woman, for that matter.
Quite a few come to adopt dogs from our perrera.
That imo is the more sensible choice.


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> I know quite a few single English or English speaking women who have settled here.
> Not one of them came with the sole and express purpose of looking for a man, or a woman, for that matter.
> Quite a few come to adopt dogs from our perrera.
> That imo is the more sensible choice.


So chances of meeting - a svelte 60 yr old woman as I'm running along the shores of the Mediterranean at sunrise who stops to chat, we then finish our run together, then spend the rest of the day talking and laughing into the wee hours of the next morning - in the first week aren't likely?

Damn!

I like to think I could supplant a dog as a companion.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> lol - as I just posted, there are lots of single 50 plus single women here, of various nationalities - lots of Spanish btw, some of whom speak English. Most of us complain that there aren't any men that we'd actually be interested in!


Could be a business opportunity for us there XC.

Although I'm not sure any of the guys I know fall into the "be interested in" bracket.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Could be a business opportunity for us there XC.
> 
> Although I'm not sure any of the guys I know fall into the "be interested in" bracket.


Therein lies the problem.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gordyvr said:


> So chances of meeting - a svelte 60 yr old woman as I'm running along the shores of the Mediterranean at sunrise who stops to chat, we then finish our run together, then spend the rest of the day talking and laughing into the wee hours of the next morning - in the first week aren't likely?
> 
> Damn!
> 
> I like to think I could supplant a dog as a companion.


Dogs are loyal, don't cheat, don't answer back or complain...but on the other hand some dogs are smelly, messy, make a lot of noise and have certain disgusting habits (male dogs).

You would undoubtedly increase your chances by getting involved in some local charitable activity...Mind you, I once went to give a talk at a local group that combines social activities with fundraising for worthy causes. The audience was 95% wealthy single women of un certain age, as the French so delicately put it.
A new member was introduced, a slight, mild-looking balding bespectacled man introduced as Reg. He was asked to stand up so he could be viewed. Sixty pairs of hungry mascaraed eyes fell on him.
I felt apprehensive, leaving him with that vulpine pack.

So, yes, you could be in with a chance...To boldly go, as the motto says (of the SAS, I think....)


And you have a good sense of humour so if I were looking you'd tick one of my main boxes.....


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

The SAS motto is WHO DARES WINS. The Star Trek motto was for many years To Boldly Go Where No Man Has Gone Before, which was later changed to replace Man by Person/Human/Canadian?


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> Dogs are loyal, don't cheat, don't answer back or complain...but on the other hand some dogs are smelly, messy, make a lot of noise and have certain disgusting habits (male dogs).
> 
> You would undoubtedly increase your chances by getting involved in some local charitable activity...Mind you, I once went to give a talk at a local group that combines social activities with fundraising for worthy causes. The audience was 95% wealthy single women of un certain age, as the French so delicately put it.
> A new member was introduced, a slight, mild-looking balding bespectacled man introduced as Reg. He was asked to stand up so he could be viewed. Sixty pairs of hungry mascaraed eyes fell on him.
> ...


Sound like a meeting I'd like to go to. Where and when is the next one?

FYI,

This is my Profile for the Canadian dating site.

I'm fit, smart and an above average sepeller. I can pronounce words like "victuals" correctly, know what fork to use and I'm told I have callipygian curves (worth looking up). I enjoy all music (except heavy metal and rap), I eat my vegetables, keep my fingernails clean, polish my shoes and floss. I strive to be a gentleman. 

I have two sons and a daughter. They are launched, doing very well, mission accomplished, I'm very proud of them all. 

In my closet, I have suits (including a tux) that hang beside my jeans. I own a lot of tools and know how to use them all. I'm a good cook inside the house and awesome on a bbq outside the house. I love photography.

I plan on living forever (so far so good) so I stay fit and eat a healthy diet. I run year round, cycle in the summer, ski in the winter and a whole bunch of other things in between. When I have some time I read fiction, watch The National and every so often binge on a trashy TV series. 

I do like being outside. I'm prepared to do/learn anything as long as it doesn't involve jumping out of or off things that are high off the ground, (I'll let other feats of fortitude prove my manliness). I have seen/lived through a lot but have plenty of tread left. I believe there is never, ever a reason to be unkind.

I would love to find a woman whose children have launched, has an list of places to see things to do and wants to share them with a man that is interested in a long-term relationship. She may be a woman whose friends sometimes say she intimidates men because of her confidence and independence. 

A sense of humour, adventure and willingness to try new things will be key to enjoying our time together. Her closet will have elegant dresses, jeans, a small suitcase for weekend getaways and a large one for extended trips to interesting places. She must be an active woman that seeks out opportunities to get her heart racing because she know that doing so is good for her body and sole. She'll strives to eat a healthy, balanced diet, one that incorporates all of the critical food groups including: ice cream, chocolate and wine. 

I believe with success you deserve champagne and with disappointments you need champagne. Champagne always tastes better when shared and I'd like to find a partner that feels the same.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

It's amazing, that sounds just like me!


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> It's amazing, that sounds just like me!


Hey, make your own sandwich


----------



## Gordyvr (May 30, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> The SAS motto is WHO DARES WINS. The Star Trek motto was for many years To Boldly Go Where No Man Has Gone Before, which was later changed to replace Man by Person/Human/Canadian?


We Canadians will go anywhere as long as "people are nice - like we are".


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gordyvr said:


> We Canadians will go anywhere as long as "people are nice - like we are".


My Canadian cousin Mary-Anne is a *****


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Dogs are loyal, don't cheat, don't answer back or complain...but on the other hand some dogs are smelly, messy, make a lot of noise and have certain disgusting habits (male dogs).
> 
> You would undoubtedly increase your chances by getting involved in some local charitable activity...Mind you, I once went to give a talk at a local group that combines social activities with fundraising for worthy causes. The audience was 95% wealthy single women of un certain age, as the French so delicately put it.
> A new member was introduced, a slight, mild-looking balding bespectacled man introduced as Reg. He was asked to stand up so he could be viewed. Sixty pairs of hungry mascaraed eyes fell on him.
> ...


From the description of Reg, "To baldly go" might have suited him?


----------

